# Power Wolves!



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Little Leaf and I made a story called Power Wolves and Little Leaf is Little or Furflame and I am Blayze. I'll post my edited story and then Little Leaf will hopefully post the original one.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Power Wolves
By: Little Leaf and Perry the platypus

Chapter 1

I was taking a walk in the woods with my good friend Snowflake. The forest is creepy!” Snowflake said. “You don’t wanna keep exploring?” I replied, with a hint of sadness in my voice. “Well… I do but I’m just a little scared of a dark, eerie forest. Next time, I’m choosing where to explore!” Snowflake exclaimed. I sighed. I guess I could fly Snowflake back… “Hold on tight, Snowflake!” I picked my friend up by her paw and unfurled my colorful, vibrant wings. I tried to fly with Snowflake grasping onto my paw, but soon, her paws started to slip. “Snowflake doesn’t know I’m a lynx-wolf hybrid (but mostly lynx).” I whispered to myself “and that means she doesn’t know I have CLAWS!” Just at the last second, when Snowflake was about to escape my grip, I unsheathed my tiny, thorn sharp claws and flung her up into the air. She screamed, but I grabbed her by her paw and we held on tightly. When we landed, Snowflake was trembling. “Anything wrong, Snowflake?” I asked, concerned. “YES! YOU COULD HAVE DROPPED ME IN THE AIR WHEN YOU FLUNG ME!” She yelled, fear turning to fury. Whoa… I thought. Calm down… My friend stomped away with anger in her eyes. I sighed. Why doesn’t anyone respect me anymore? I guess they don’t like lynx-wolf hybrids.

Chapter 2

I summoned my wolf pets, Leafy and Gold, to come and try to cheer me up. Leafy was a gray-ish wolf that was small but fierce. Gold was a golden wolf; he was Leafy’s size and also very fierce. Leafy, Gold and I were all fierce. SUPER FIERCE! “Heya, Little!” Leafy exclaimed, surprising me a little. I giggled a bit. “Little! Little! Littlelittlelittle!” Leafy yelled. I laughed a little more and asked: “What is it?” “Turn into a wolf using your psychic!” I laughed once again and turned myself into a red-furred wolf. I still had my other powers, though. I also liked the fiery red color of a red furred wolf! Red was my favorite color! It symbolized fire, my favorite power I had. We walked for a million yards. We walked for a little while more until… WHOOSH! A portal sucked Gold, Leafy and I into a different world, a different place... We were banged up pretty bad and soon, our worlds went black… ALL 3 of us had been knocked out.

Chapter 3

“Wake up!” I heard a strange voice. “Come on, wake up!” I opened my eyes to see wolves of many different colors. One red furred wolf was looking down at me. “Oh, good! You’re awake!” He exclaimed. I wanted to scream but I held my tongue stubbornly. I rose to my paws. I looked up at them and also saw I was still what a transformed into. I glanced around at the different colored wolves. Some wolves with icy blue fur, some with shadowy black fur… some wolves with even yellow AND black fur…some wolves fiery red… and some lush green furred wolves. Am I imagining this, or am I in a world with wolves of a different kind? And where are Leafy and Gold? “Are you lost, little pup?” the red wolf asked. “N-no…” I stammered. “So… what’s your name? Mine’s Firefox! Nice to meet you!” Firefox? But he’s a WOLF! “I’m… uh… Furflame…” I said, a little jumpy. A tall, black wolf came up to me. “My name’s Shadowstorm!” said the black wolf. Next, an icy blue wolf came up to me. “I’m Iceflare! Pleasure to meet you!” said the icy blue wolf. The other wolves didn’t say their names. “So…” said Firefox. “You look like a fire wolf. You’ll be joining my pack, Firepack! Now, I’ll tell you the rules of this place and you’ll have to pass a test in order to join the clan. Don’t worry, though. The test is SUPER easy!” yelled Firefox enthusiastically.

Chapter 4

We walked into a forest clearing and there were MANY other fire wolves! Wow…it’s beautiful here! I ran into the forest, excited. But just then, an important thought flew into my mind. Where are Leafy and Gold?! I wandered around the camp for a few minutes, until… “Heya, Furflame!” Firefox had snuck up on me. I yelped and said “Hi, Firefox!” in response. “I realized I haven’t taught you the ways of the Power Wolves!” he exclaimed. He took me to his little “den” and we had a little chat. I got bored quickly, but he said important stuff. Such as: “So, in battles with other power wolves, you have to think quickly and give it everything you got! We fire wolves have a fire in our bellies that never goes out!” Firefox had finished his little talk with me, but I felt there was MORE I needed to know… but the question was “Did I really? I AM a Power Wolf, right?” I shrugged and turned a corner.


Chapter 5

Just as I was about to exit Firefox’s den, he leapt in front of me and said: “Test time, Furflame!” I sighed. Firefox was a little overhyper. It’s like he ate 20,000 pounds of SUGAR! “Follow me, Furflame!!” Firefox said, dashing out of his den. I followed Firefox into a forest clearing, somewhat far from the Firepack camp. “Okay. Here’s where the test takes place.” Firefox said, in his normal, calm voice. I wonder what I do? “Furflame, shoot fire from your paws, then fly in a fullmoon circle.” I wondered what a fullmoon circle was, but I just took it as a really big circle. I looked down at my paws and shot a small flame from them. They made me hover… slightly. I enjoyed it. Suddenly then, I made a huge flame and I flew up into the air. I flew in a fullmoon circle (as I thought), and then landed beside Firefox. “OK, now, you have to burn down this row of trees without using your paws or your mouth.” Firefox bayed. I thought for a moment. Then, I walked up to the first tree and slammed my non-fiery tail on the tree for a few heartbeats. The tree set on fire and it spread rapidly. “Good job! Now sing an ROCK SONG!!” Firefox yelled, loud enough for all the packs to hear. I burst into laughter. “Just kidding!” Firefox laughed. “You’ve passed the test!” “I sing horribly.” I admitted.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Chapter 6

I yawned. “Firefox, I feel like I’m going to fall asleep for a month…” I said wearily. “Month?” he wondered. “I have heard that word before from Twowalkers… I think it means a Sun.” he said. “Wait, wait, wait. What’s a Twowalker?” I asked curiously. “I’ll show you.” Firefox said, leaping into the greens of the forest. He peered over the edge of a tree. I did the same and saw something I have only heard of in stories… Humans! I suppose the name Twowalker is a good name for a human… I thought to myself. So later, Firefox took me to his den and explained some words he had heard from Twowalkers. “A month is a Sun, a Twowalker is a human, and a wolf without powers is a Nopowers. I’ll tell the rest to you later.” I left Firefox’s den and went to rest outside. I sniffed along the grass until I found a good place to lie. I lay down but I was unable to rest. I lay down in the grass and stared at the gray, cloudy sky. I felt tired, but didn’t sleep. I heard voices ringing in my head and next thing I knew, I fell into a deep sleep.

Chapter 7

I woke up, I was in the rain, my fur as wet as an ocean. I looked around and saw I was in a different place. I panicked for a bit, but then I remembered I was in the world of the Power Wolves. By then, I guessed it was sunset, because I could see little bits of orange light seeping through the gaps in the dark clouds. I rose to my paws and went off to Firefox’s den; it was draped with a stream of leaves. It looked a bit like a torn curtain, but cut evenly. I padded into the den. I felt lonely. “Firefox, you here?” I looked around the empty den and soon padded off to other places of the camp. I turned a corner and took a deep breath. I could smell heavy breathing of life. Suddenly, a bright orange wolf leapt onto my back. “Hi Furflame!” the wolf exclaimed. “Who are you?” I asked. The bright orange wolf leapt off my back, slightly scratching it. “I’m Redflare!” He said, speeding over his words. 

Chapter 8

“N-nice to meet you…” I said nervously. I was shy with new wolves. “Nice to meet you too!” Redflare exclaimed, more slowly than his introduction. “The rest of the pack is hunting. I’m just guarding for a while. I was waiting for you to wake up so we could catch up with the rest of the pack.” He said. “Let’s go to the rest of the pack now!” We leapt into action. We ran through the forest and finally found Firepack again. “Firefox!” I called out to Firefox; he was leading the small pack at the front. “Okay, Firepack, let’s hunt!” Firefox howled with joy. Some of the wolves went into groups, very few went alone. I chose to go alone. I padded away from the wolves. I sniffed the air, looking for prey hiding in the bushes. I loped off into another section in the forest. Suddenly, I heard a rustling in the bushes. Then, a wolf leapt out of the bushes. The wolf was red with orange shapes that resembled flames and with a tail that was made of fire. The wolf’s coat glimmered like fire in the night; a glowing Fire Wolf. “This is my territory, get out!” The wolf growled. “No, this is Firepack’s territory!” I snapped back. “You get out before I tear the life from you.” I growled with pride.

Chapter 9

“Make me.” The wolf howled. “Make me.” I cooed. “I’ll fight if I have to…” The wolf snarled. I felt mad when someone didn’t follow my commands. Suddenly then, the strange wolf sent a blast of orange, ashy fire at me. I opened up my mouth and shot fire at the wolf’s fire, sending it back at her. The wolf dodged the fire and her flame-tail grew bigger and produced more heat. “My name’s Blayze…” the wolf said. “And you do NOT want to mess with me! Or I kill you. I have killed so many.” Blayze leapt onto me and pinned me by the shoulders. She opened her mouth wide and breathed in deep. While she was taking her breath, I blew fire directly into her mouth, forcing it into her lungs. Blayze didn’t scream or howl in pain, but instead grinned. She forced my mouth open with her paws and then WHOOSH!! Blayze blasted a stream of fire into my mouth, but since I wasn’t breathing in, the fire was forced into my stomach instead. I was bewildered. Blayze shot the fire into my mouth long and hard. I howled and Blayze stopped breathing fire. Blayze bit me and I felt the heat venom from the fangs seep into my fur. I bit Blayze with MY venom and Blayze blew fire at my face literally burning it. I wanted to shoot fire back at Blayze, but something wouldn’t let me...

Chapter 10

Finally, when she was out of breath, she let go of me and we both stood up about an inch away from each other, panting. I felt infuriated, yet weak. But then, I blacked out. The last thing I saw was Blayze collapsing onto the grass with me, as well as Redflare approaching. Next thing I knew, I was in Firefox’s den with Blayze by my side. Firefox was watching over Blayze, Redflare was looking over me. When we both woke up completely, Firefox and Redflare brought us some strange looking leaves. The leaves were in the shape of a heart and had a twisted stem sort of thing. “Eat this.” Redflare explained. “It’s a LifeLeaf; it helps to heal wounds and sickness.” I stared at the LifeLeaf. Blayze ate hers and soon, her body began glowing red and orange; brighter than her usual glow. When the glow subsided, Blayze was back to her normal glow. “Blayze, I’m going to invite you to Firepack.” Firefox said sternly. “I’ll make an announcement soon.” I couldn’t pull myself together to eat the LifeLeaf. My stomach felt like it was on fire from Blayze’s strong “Fireswallow” attack. “Why aren’t you eating the LifeLeaf, Furflame?” Redflare asked with a tone of concern in his voice. At first, I hesitated to speak, but then I ate the LifeLeaf. The same thing happened to me as it did to Blayze. But the burning didn’t feel any better. I wondered if this was going to be a scar and why I couldn’t feel fire before this whole “being sucked into the portal” thing. I sighed. “What’s wrong, um... Furflame?” Blayze asked. “It’s your fire...” I replied. “It made my stomach burn.” “Well, I saw in this book that eating a BurnHeal leaf would clean all burns.” Blayze said. “OK, where are they?” I asked. “How should I know?” Blayze answered stubbornly. “Don’t worry, girls.” Firefox barked. “We have them here.” “Great.” I grumbled. Firefox waved his muzzle towards the pile of leaves and Redflare bowed his head and got a fire-shaped leaf and dropped it at my paws. I gulped it down bitterly. The fire in my stomach cooled but I could still feel some of it. I looked at the pack huddled around us and felt weird in this weird world. I wonder how the portal got here. When will it start and when will it end?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

HEY! you should've told me before you did this


----------

